# Where does my pressure guage connect?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I changed my pressure gauge and I cannot remember where it connects to my 1st stage. Logic says it connects to the HP side, but just want to make sure before I blow bubbles tomorrow.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

yes, hp (high-pressure) port to read full tank pressure.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, for some reason I doubted myself on it so I figured better be safe and confirm than do it wrong.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Hp port....
should point towards your left side when it's on your back.
Inflator should point the same direction....but off a lp port.
Regs off the right side.....lp ports.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> Hp port....
> should point towards your left side when it's on your back.
> Inflator should point the same direction....but off a lp port.
> Regs off the right side.....lp ports.


Thx. Did I see that you have a lot more free time? I hear the flounder calling...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

jspooney said:


> Thx. Did I see that you have a lot more free time? I hear the flounder calling...


 Not sure what you mean. Maybe you have me confused with someone else?
Free time is something of a foreign concept to me.....but I do like killing some flounder!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Not sure what you mean. Maybe you have me confused with someone else?


I think he's talking about me, I'm sitting on the couch wondering how nice it would be to be diving right now? It's too hot to work on the house or the car maybe I should go mow the lawn? Hmm.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I got you two confused. Well, not really confused, just not thinking. We got our butts cleaned today. Got to the Brass wreck to look for flounder and the bottom opened up. Hail, lightening, water spouts, wind, rain. Made it back in safely but it was a little hairy.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Jeff,

A couple of additional notes about your pressure gauge question.

When you think about it, connecting your pressure gauge to the high pressure port makes sense. Your first stage regulator drops the tank pressure from down to 120-150 psi. The high pressure port (HP) is at your tank pressure and your low pressure (LP) port is at the 120-150 psi level. Since you are measuring the tank pressure with your gauge, the HP port is the one you want.

The good news is that it is hard to make a mistake when screwing your pressure gauge hose back into your first stage regulator. The HP and LP ports have different size holes.

Glad to hear you guys made is back safe and sound. The pop-up storms have been pretty crazy this year.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Yes, I got you two confused. Well, not really confused, just not thinking. We got our butts cleaned today. Got to the Brass wreck to look for flounder and the bottom opened up. Hail, lightening, water spouts, wind, rain. Made it back in safely but it was a little hairy.


 Oh ye of little faith!!!


----------

